# Please tell me there is an easy way to get rid of this stuff!



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

This has been growing on my HC since the addition of pressurized Co2, doesn't seem to be hitting the other plants though there is a good amount of GSA on the leaves of some plants closer to the lights. I've been manually removing this stuff as I see it, which is putting somewhat of a dent in it but of course I can't get it all. I'll throw my tank specs on here too just to help

12g tank
pressurized Co2 at 2bps
24W 12000K for 10hrs a day
Dosing EI as per the sticky for 10g tank
Flourite and Eco-Complete as a substrate


----------



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

Only way I know you can get rid of it is to get a syringe and shoot excel on it. It will kill everything around it also. Any other way, let me know.


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

I would also cut down on the lighting. 10 hours a day is too long.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Cut back the lights and not more than double the starting dose by tank volume on the excel used to spot treat :thumbsup:


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I've already cut it down and manual removal seems to be only making a dent so far


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

That's awful. I'm battling the same thing in my shrimp tank. It's horrid. I think I'm loosing the battle. Good luck!


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

My glasses don't help me as well as I'd like with the photo...are we talking about "hair algae" here?


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm just glad that its only on the HC. To be honest, it seems like it's more on the substrate below the HC than on the plant itself, as whenever I pull it up, I usually get a pebble or two as well. I'll update if I make any progress with this stuff!


----------



## TLH (Apr 20, 2008)

Staghorn algae. Getting proper CO₂ levels should help. Do you have a drop checker? You can spot dose with Excel or Easycarbo but you need to maintain CO₂ at 30ppm and avoid fluctuations to keep this in check.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

So this stuff finally started spreading to the rest of my plants. It took over my Rotala sp 'mini' to the point where I just took it all out. Now the same will be happening to my HC in here which will be seeding my brothers emmersed start-up on his new tank. I tried everything from cutting down on nitrates and phosphates to lower the photoperiod, manual removal, basically everything that's been suggested throughout this board. Even spot treating with Excel and/or H2O2. Now I've just got patches of dead HC along with more staghorn. I haven't TOUCHED the Co2 so I don't see fluctuating Co2 being the issue. That being said I haven't purchased a drop checker to verify this as I've had more important things come up... 
With the dying HC I'm giving that up in this tank, its thriving in my other one so I'm not gonna miss it, but I'd like to keep it off my other plants that really make my tank. Aside from getting a drop checker, what other options are there really? I need to maintain high WPG with certain plants I've gotten, i'm now running 4.8wpg for 8 hours, but I haven't noticed that making a change in the algae growth besides GSA...


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't believe what I have is staghorn. What I'm fighting is Spirogyra. Excell doesn't affect it. It's SO HARD!!! I'm just about ready to start all over!!! Look at this algae guide.

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## lbsfarms (Jan 30, 2003)

If you are doing EI and following what Tom Barr says you shouldn't be cutting down on dosing nitrate and phosphates this will only make things worse, as you have noticed. You need to keep the nutrients to the plants so they can grow.  If you starve them you are just giving the algae an opportunity to take over. You should also slowly bump up the co2, with 4.8wpg of light you're going to have to really drive the co2 and keep the levels as high as you can without stressing the fish.


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

The problem seems to come from this remark in that linked page about Spirogyra, that Tex Gal posted:

*Once it has appeared it can be very hard to clear as it thrives in the same conditions as plants. Pick out as much as possible and do a three day blackout with CO2 turned off and doing large daily water changes. Dose back with macros after the water change. Afterwards I found normal dosing Excel also helped. Rosy barbs will eat it if made hungry. Also try reducing the lighting.
Another method to try is to try lean dosing at around 1/4 to 1/8 Estimative Index levels for a few weeks. I had good success doing this.*

I agree with lbsfarms that giving the plants in the tank ideal conditions in which to grow is the "treatment" of first choice. But, if it's true that this particular algae "thrives in the same conditions that plants do," then it would also have to possess the efficiency of higher plants to metablolize the available nutrients in order to compete with the plants in the tank. One has to wonder if that's possible, because it is, after all...algae.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I can tell you that it has THRIVED as my plants have thrived. I have upped the CO2 the the danger point to my fish. I have exceled the tank at at least 3xs the recommended dosage. I used to have cherry shrimp in that tank. I don't anymore. Some of my pygmy rasboras have died. I've lost 1 pygmy cory. Believe me when I say "I have waged war." I had 5 days with the lights off. I've cut way back on light. My plants now look horrible. They are NOT thriving.


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Mar 22, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> I can tell you that it has THRIVED as my plants have thrived.


That is the problem with this algae. It thrives in the same conditions as plants. I just threw all my plants away and dosed 15ml per gallon of H2o2 to kill all algae. I am now following up with a 1 week blackout, no ferts, and no co2. To make sure all algae is dead. This stuff almost made me leave the hobby.:frown: 
I tried everything up to this point and decided I had too much invested to just quit. Next weekend I will probably begin putting plants back in and start the dosing and co2 again. 

On a more positive note, it gave me the opportunity to change the layout of my rocks and driftwood.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Tex Gal said:


> I don't believe what I have is staghorn. What I'm fighting is Spirogyra. Excell doesn't affect it. It's SO HARD!!! I'm just about ready to start all over!!! Look at this algae guide.
> 
> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


Try 3 days off, 2 on of lights on 
Do this 3-4 cycles.
Reduce light a bit after.
This slowly depletes the algae reserves and causes them to send spores out, which tend not to germinate, then slowly die off.
A few cycles of this, beats the heck out of the algae, plants are not too bad with a few days on/off.

Water changes seem to help a lot also, cooler temps perhaps.


Should go away.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Tex Gal said:


> I can tell you that it has THRIVED as my plants have thrived. I have upped the CO2 the the danger point to my fish. I have exceled the tank at at least 3xs the recommended dosage. I used to have cherry shrimp in that tank. I don't anymore. Some of my pygmy rasboras have died. I've lost 1 pygmy cory. Believe me when I say "I have waged war." I had 5 days with the lights off. I've cut way back on light. My plants now look horrible. They are NOT thriving.


Try the 3 day off, 2 days on, the plants should recover without issue
Nuttrients, CO2 will not stop spirogryra.

Just had it myself after setting up my new 120.
Seems poor plant growth, new plant sources coming, warmer temps.

Once in there, it does well with plant growth conditions.
So you have to beat it up good. Light is the most effective tool for most algae issues.

Try multi blackouts, and then also try the short duration photo periods as long as you do not have much ambient light coming in. Trimming off infest parts also helps.

You will note that it attacks only some species, others are left alone.
Increase filter cleaning also.

Trim it off good, do a large water change, wait 1 day, then do the blackout for 3. Turn lights on, do another water change, keep lights on normally for for 2 days, water change=> blackout for 3 days.

Repeat.

Beats the crap out of most green algae.

Easy: only water change + lighting manipulation.

Use less light thereafter for a few days/week till the algae is entirely gone.
When everything is doing good, crank it back up.

Or not

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

